# heat applied vinyl over seams?



## lil linnies (May 29, 2006)

Hi, I have just bought a heat press so I can do T-shirts using heat applied vinyl cut through my plotter. Did a trial 2 colour process on some flat samples & it came out beautiful. When I tried it over some heavy seams of a shirt it just didnt quite want to stick down in a couple of spots. Worried about using extra heat or time as it looks like it might mark the vinyl on the seams. Should I use something between the shirt?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Make sure you increase the pressure when applying on uneven surfaces. Most eat press will have some sort of knob on the back to raise or lower the platter. You want to lower it.


----------

